# PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!!



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

haha not....
but i know alot of yous have some of me and my eos so start posting please and thank you


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

i have one but i gotta upload it from my camera so ill post it up for ya later on hun


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

No pics but I loved your car...wish I would've seen it with the top down though, I'm really pushing my gf to get one of these especially after seeing yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (pop&lock)*

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (BlakVRBeast)*

awesome thanxxx


----------



## emerican dub (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (emerican dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emerican dub* »_http:///Spike_Fury[/im[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

ehhh..... your fail bot failed.... [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/rolleyes.gif 



























_Modified by polofreaks at 2:51 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

those are my pics


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_those are my pics 

stoled


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_those are my pics 

ok. . . .


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

random



_Modified by Deuce34 at 10:22 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (Deuce34)*

**** thats a 3.2. needs and exuast.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_
ok. . . .









at least credit where you took them from


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

when are you gonna lower the fronts more on that thing?? start pulling out helpers and notch the frame if you have to. hottest eos there
i wondered who it was that bought
http://slamitonfks.com/








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Hkysk8r07 at 9:30 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

r32bunny damn your still alive!! what happen to the r32?


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

yeah the front cant go lower right now cuz it will scrape like hell i already tried it...i drive the car daily so thats not a good idea...im thinking about rolling my fenders first and then take it from there


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (becones)*

hahahaha i havent died yet!
The R32 got traded in i had it for 3 years ...it was time for a change im happier with this car now anyway...hi who are you


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if its anything like the mk5 golf/gti the tab on the top of the fender holding the liner in can be folded up if you remove the screw. also you can trim around the bolt that holds the fender and bumper together. 
there isnt much to roll on the mk5 it's pretty much done from the factory. you can try to pull them a little bit though


----------



## perfectGTI (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

no pics of the car but this was the passenger..


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

let me know if u want me to change anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BlakVRBeast at 2:18 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*

Sweet pic thank you!


----------



## Bunny_Beater (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

nice stock eos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: PICS OF DUB BITCH INSIDE.....!!! (LiLR32BunnY)*


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

sweet...keep them coming


----------



## FatmanTurboTitay (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_









I am not a fan.


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

to each their own


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

who really cares? id never


----------



## FatmanTurboTitay (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_









What is the deal with the panel gap near the trunk and near the passenger window?


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FatmanTurboTitay* »_I am not a fan.

if your not a fan...why do you keep entering the threads?


----------



## FatmanTurboTitay (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

I take it my opinion is not valued here?


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

idk what you're talking about kid


----------



## FatmanTurboTitay (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

I was just making a comment about this Dub Itch car.
And is there a meaning behind the name?


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

it's cool ...i love my car and that's all that matters


----------



## FatmanTurboTitay (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

I think there is more to life than loving your car.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

um ok what is your problem


----------



## FatmanTurboTitay (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

The panel gap near the rear and near the passenger side mirror.
Was the car ever in an accident?


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

The car is brand new ...listen buddy go somewhere else


----------



## FatmanTurboTitay (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

Ok I am out of here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

baby.... lil bobby furg obviously has no idea what he's talking about.... ignore his immaturity.....
run along bobby run along.......


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

Gosh


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

back on topic, not more choas here
more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

i agree


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_back on topic, not more choas here
more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

between the two threads, you are a certified nutswinger.


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
between the two threads, you are a certified nutswinger. 

riiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

lilr32.. no more summer days hanging on franni l blvd?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (becones)*

car looks good, Plan on doing wheels at all?


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *becones* »_lilr32.. no more summer days hanging on franni l blvd?









not my thing anymore 

_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_car looks good, Plan on doing wheels at all?

i want too we'll see


----------



## ThaWeezord (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't have any pics (forgot my camera) but the car was looking so sick.
I was the shirtless guy in the tent by your car who gave you redbull. haha it was nice to meet you.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (ThaWeezord)*

EOS is lookin DEECE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by optiks at 8:46 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (ThaWeezord)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaWeezord* »_I don't have any pics (forgot my camera) but the car was looking so sick.
I was the shirtless guy in the tent by your car who gave you redbull. haha it was nice to meet you.









just noticed i clicked on your reply, you shirtless douche-canoe


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (ThaWeezord)*

It was nice to meet u too thanx for the redbull http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
between the two threads, you are a certified nutswinger. 

but she doesnt have nuts


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_
but she doesnt have nuts

















no... she DEF does not have nuts. . . . . 
Beleeeeeedat!!!!


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_

Beleeeeeedat!!!!

wow.


----------



## GLIceleb (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
wow.

hahahahah.
hi ed!


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (GLIceleb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIceleb* »_
hahahahah.
hi ed!









hi adrienne.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

More pictures!


----------



## Bunny_Beater (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

wait, what are you requesting pictures of? Don't you see your car on a daily basis?
personally, i'd like to see some more pics of your sweet inkz.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*









sweeeet tat's ..... do you have a sick lower back tattoo too?
P.S.- sweet stock EOS.


----------



## Bunny_Beater (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_








sweeeet tat's ..... do you have a sick lower back tattoo too?
P.S.- sweet stock EOS. 


it looks a little lower on the passenger side? maybe due to the heffer thats sitting in the car? can't reaaaally pinpoint it.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bunny_Beater)*

Stop suckin it


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

do I see 3 pages in this threads future...
OMG... I really hope so!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_








sweeeet tat's ..... do you have a sick lower back tattoo too?
P.S.- sweet stock EOS.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

One Gray GLI (3:56 PM 7-25-2008): she really does have a lower back tattoo. lol


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_One Gray GLI (3:56 PM 7-25-2008): she really does have a lower back tattoo. lol

you got balls to smile in her face an talk **** behind her back. . . wait till I see you at Dave an Busters or some other gay ass spot you frequent... well see if you got something to say then....


----------



## Bunny_Beater (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_
you got balls to smile in her face an talk **** behind her back. . . wait till I see you at Dave an Busters or some other gay ass spot you frequent... well see if you got something to say then....


OMG WE GO THERE ALL THE TIME!! LOL!


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_
you got balls to smile in her face an talk **** behind her back. . . wait till I see you at Dave an Busters or some other gay ass spot you frequent... well see if you got something to say then....


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_
you got balls to smile in her face an talk **** behind her back. . . wait till I see you at Dave an Busters or some other gay ass spot you frequent... well see if you got something to say then....

you wanna fight someone because they said that your girl has a lower back tat? dang.. you must really be embarrassed by her..

whats Dave and Busters?


----------



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## FatmanTurboTitay (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_
you got balls to smile in her face an talk **** behind her back. . . wait till I see you at Dave an Busters or some other gay ass spot you frequent... well see if you got something to say then....


----------



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

are you guys done posting in this thread too? wheres the next one?


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (FatmanTurboTitay)*

yeah yeah yeah. .. im not a fan of 2 faced people that's all. . .. vortex is so childish for real.... its been fun but its FOUR:TWENTY and gorgeous in NYC. . . . ill see you all later . . . . enjoy the internets alllllll day kiddys!!



_Modified by polofreaks at 4:22 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## GLIceleb (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_its been fun but its FOUR:TWENTY and gorgeous in NYC.
_Modified by polofreaks at 4:22 PM 7-25-2008_

oh so you like drugs? that's cool. always someone to look up to and admire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bunny_Beater (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (GLIceleb)*

oh no! I missed 420 time! damnit! 

time machine needed

oh and to all the people that pm'd me and thanked me.
you are welcome.


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Bunny_Beater)*

post the pms. .. . .


----------



## Bunny_Beater (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

sorry. I don't want to add anymore nice people to your "beat up" list.


----------



## GLIceleb (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_post the pms. .. . .


i thought you were going out to celebrate your 420 ?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_post the pms. .. . .


why? so you can have a good old fashioned gang fight at Dave and Busters?


----------



## GLIceleb (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
why? so you can have a good old fashioned gang fight at Dave and Busters?









HAHAHHA.


----------



## Bunny_Beater (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

HAHA...
gang fights...
at dave and busters....all wearing flip flops of course.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

pics of sweet tramp stamp please?
oh and while you are at it.. the sick barbed wire/tribal arm band too
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

someone photoshop dave and busters and a stock eos in the background ^^


----------



## JBGITTY (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

and skanks with sandals on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_
you got balls to smile in her face an talk **** behind her back. . . wait till I see you at Dave an Busters or some other gay ass spot you frequent... well see if you got something to say then....

big deal, she DOES have one, right? that's all I said.
I'm not talking ****. I'm just saying she has one. He guessed right.
Tons of women have lower back tattoos, it doesnt mean crap.


_Modified by One Gray GLI at 5:17 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
big deal, she DOES have one, right? that's all I said.
I'm not talking ****. I'm just saying she has one. He guessed right.
Tons of women have lower back tattoos, it doesnt mean crap.

_Modified by One Gray GLI at 5:17 PM 7-25-2008_


Nobody's beating anyone up this is retarded


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_big deal, she DOES have one, right? that's all I said.
I'm not talking ****. I'm just saying she has one. He guessed right.
Tons of women have lower back tattoos, it doesnt mean crap.

_Modified by One Gray GLI at 5:17 PM 7-25-2008_

That tattoo remark means nothing.. that fact that your being 2 faced is what i have a problem with. . . you smile in her face when you see her but on here you act like you don't know her and you talk shiiit about me... in threads... I don't like that shiiit.


----------



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## I 8 ure sti (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thejorma)*

what did vortex turn into??

jeez... ive missed alot... 
i think the car looks sick... my gf once at D&b said she would drive one if it came like that.... 

i really dont think that One gray gli would really say anything to be considered "talking ****".... he is one of the most honest people ive ever come across..... 

all b/c he said she had a lower back tattoo?







im not trying to start nor stir anything... but just relax man.. 

theres always gonna be haters out there... 








for me
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to haters...


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (I 8 ure sti)*

that tattoo remark means nothing... 
he's always saying something tryin to be a smart ass.... and being 2 faced. . . . 
I don't like that shiiiit. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_that tattoo remark means nothing... 
he's always saying something tryin to be a smart ass.... and being 2 faced. . . . 
I don't like that shiiiit. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I pmed you. take it there instead.


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh em geee another thread. watching


----------



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_that tattoo remark means nothing... 
he's always saying something tryin to be a smart ass.... and being 2 faced. . . . 
I don't like that shiiiit. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

all you're doing is making yourself look like an even bigger douchebag.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_. you smile in her face when you see her but

say what?


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (nascent)*

whoa
scary stuff in here


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

i hope polofreaks kills himself with aneurism he's getting trying to stick up for his hooke...err...street walker looking girlfriend.
FAHGEDDABOUDID.


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (!millertime)*

I heard she has a fake ass


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

Ah everyone has brass balls in here. Can I call all you out in person at H2O (i.e. make fun of you, your car, your probably creepy look and the fact that half of you sniff girls seats after they get up demeanor)? Just PM me your car your pic and I will take note. Seriously. I dont hide behind the puter. Not backing anyone in here just wanna see who has balls outside of here.


_Modified by NastyJettaNza at 3:26 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_Just PM me your car your pic and I will take note. 

_Modified by NastyJettaNza at 3:26 PM 7-25-2008_

you can easily find pics of my car. im the one who created a thread asking if anyone took pictures of my car in the WF14 forum.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
you can easily find pics of my car. im the one who created a thread asking if anyone took pictures of my car in the WF14 forum.

Cool. you can take comments right?


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_
Cool. you can take comments right?









i can, but ill get my gf to come in the thread and get pissy.


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_Ah everyone has brass balls in here. Can I call all you out in person at H2O (i.e. make fun of you, your car, your probably creepy look and the fact that half of you sniff girls seats after they get up demeanor)? Just PM me your car your pic and I will take note. Seriously. I dont hide behind the puter. Not backing anyone in here just wanna see who has balls outside of here.

_Modified by NastyJettaNza at 3:26 PM 7-25-2008_

Im with you.. . I been doin this **** forever an NOT ONCE	has anyone ever came up to me..... they are the e thugs... they know who my girl is they know who I am. .. any one wanna see me in person please do so. .. its funny how people think I get mad over this ****... im here laughing my ass off.... I think these kids are funny. . ..


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

are you really 31 ?


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_
Im with you.. . I been doin this **** forever an NOT ONCE	has anyone ever came up to me..... they are the e thugs... they know who my girl is they know who I am. .. any one wanna see me in person please do so. .. its funny how people think I get mad over this ****... im here laughing my ass off.... I think these kids are funny. . .. 

then why use so many asterisks?


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchhorrorbusiness* »_I heard she has a fake ass









nah. . its real. . . . and LUSCIOUS . ... .


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

i'm pretty sure it's quite luscious.....i'm a filthy animal;i'd suck a fart out her azz.







...LOVE THAT UP SON!! DO WORK!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_Ah everyone has brass balls in here. Can I call all you out in person at H2O (i.e. make fun of you, your car, your probably creepy look and the fact that half of you sniff girls seats after they get up demeanor)? Just PM me your car your pic and I will take note. Seriously. I dont hide behind the puter. Not backing anyone in here just wanna see who has balls outside of here.

_Modified by NastyJettaNza at 3:26 PM 7-25-2008_


No point to even sweat this thats why im not even saying anything ...if they really knew me they wouldnt be sayin what they are and they're obviously not sure what im capable of...i'll just let things be and let them fight with themselves because im better than that


_Modified by LiLR32BunnY at 3:57 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (mestoyka gando)*

MAPLE AVE,SANFORD AVE....FTW


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiLR32BunnY* »_

No point to even sweat this thats why im not even saying anything ...if they really knew me they wouldnt be sayin what they are and they're obviously not sure of what im capable of...i'll just let things be and let them fight with themselves because im better than that

word. Oh I wasnt sweating this. Its your deal. I just saw all the lovely comments i figure its a good group of people to see if i can mess with them at a show in person.


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (mestoyka gando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mestoyka gando* »_MAPLE AVE,SANFORD AVE....FTW

45th and COLDEN
Queens Finest. . .. . .


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_
word. Oh I wasnt sweating this. Its your deal. I just saw all the lovely comments i figure its a good group of people to see if i can mess with them at a show in person.









Yea id love to handle it in person but we all know that wont happen


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiLR32BunnY* »_
Yea id love to handle it in person but we all know that wont happen

and what exactly would you and loverboy do?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (!millertime)*


----------

